# Eco friendly water bottles



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm all for the environment, but I hate these new Eco-friendly bottles with ecreased plastic. They say it is for the environment, but I KNOW it is for increased profit, since packaging is by far the biggest cost.

They took so much plastic out, the bottles can't even stand up straight. Some won't stand at all when the water level gets to a few swallow.

Today, I opened one, and the bottle actually twisted.

Mostly I find these with the house brand water, but it is pretty annoying.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 6, 2011)

Solution? Don't drink bottled water.


----------



## willsee (Jul 6, 2011)

Just stick your head under the sink


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Solution? Don't drink bottled water.


I used to agree with that, but...

Around 2000 or so, my wife started to notice that there are an AWFUL lot of cancer cases in our area, and she believed it was the local water. Turns out she was right. A local metal reprocessor had been dumping chemicals and heavy metals into the creek the water plant drew from. They'd been doing it for decades. It turned out that the city had to shut down the water plant immediately and buy water from another municipality until they built a new planet.

So now we drink and cook with bottled water.


----------



## willsee (Jul 6, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Solution? Don't drink bottled water.
> ...


er

nevermind don't stick your head under the sink


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 6, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Solution? Don't drink bottled water.
> ...


Well that seems like a good enough reason not to rely on the municipal water supply. If the eco-bottles bother you that much you could buy the larger containers of water (not the individual sized 16-20oz bottles) and fill up your own water bottles. That's what we do. I am usually never to far away from a "bike" water bottle and my wife has a double walled stainless steel one that she likes b/c it keeps her water cold and doesn't sweat.


----------



## MGX (Jul 6, 2011)

I use a Brita bottle with a charcoal filter in the cap. My greenie weenie side hates throwing away all the plastic associated with bottled water.

Wouldn't a charcoal filter catch the heavier metals in your water? That scenario sounds rather nasty. In my state we had an abandoned zinc/lead mine fill with water which flushed tons of heavy metals right into the water supply and thusly the town is now abandoned as a Superfund site.

Was the metal reprocessor shut down also? Is that an EPA violation?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2011)

MGX said:


> Was the metal reprocessor shut down also? Is that an EPA violation?


Yeah, they were shut down before this all happened. let me see if I can find some links because it was a while back and my memory is kinda fuzzy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is:



> (Cayce) January 13, 2006 - On Friday, a state circuit court judge in Lexington awarded a judgment for the City of Cayce against Tin Products, Inc., and five related companies, in the amount of $21,395,041.
> Judge Larry Patterson entered the order of judgment following a hearing to determine the damages to the City arising from the February 2000 contamination of Red Bank Creek and Congaree Creek.
> 
> Congaree Creek was the City's source of raw water until the contamination forced the closing of the City water treatment plant.
> ...



http://www.wistv.com/global/Story.asp?s=4360205


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't say I blame you. Down in Pineville, we constantly get letters in the mail from the utility company saying "we promise our water is safe to drink!" Never mind the fact that the water reeks of sulfur half the time, and I've practically had to buy stock in CLR to keep the faucets clean. I use the refrigerator filter for anything I drink in the house, and am going to start pricing what it would cost to install a water softening system in the house.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree that much of this is to cheapen the packaging, then spin it in a positive light. The packaging on yogurt has similarly gotten flimsier over time.

It's funny, I'm a licensed envl engineer, so most people expect me to be tree-humping BANANA (build absolutely nothing anywhere near anything), when in reality I think most of this green shit is concocted as a marketing ploy.

I think things like turning off the light when leaving the room, or not letting the water run while you brush your teeth are better strategies everyone can do rather than flimsy bottle night.

And if recycling is supposed to save so much money, why is it so expensive?

I really liked the system they had in the parts of Canada I visited last summer. They'd have 3 'garbage' cans. One for recycleables like cans and bottles, one for composting which was just about anything organic, and one for real trash. The only thing I really threw out was dog waste, and I set aside my propane tanks for camping for refilling. Nice and simple without all the greenwashing.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank God my area has some of the cleanest, non-smelly, CLEAR, straight from the spring, yada yada water in the country.

No, I don't recycle. We don't buy aluminum can Cokes. We don't buy plastic bottled water. However, we do reuse shopping bags as trash bags and I conserve water by peeing outside sometimes and not flushing the toilet.


----------



## goodal (Jul 6, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I conserve water by peeing outside sometimes and not flushing the toilet.



Who knew! I'm a conservationist too!!!


----------



## Freon (Jul 6, 2011)

I live my the words of W.C. Fields - "Don't drink water because fish make love in it"


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 6, 2011)

Freon said:


> I live my the words of W.C. Fields - "Don't drink water because fish make love in it"


Maybe the females. I've heard the male fish f**k in it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

not totally related....but...

my 11 year old son did a science fair project on bacteria that grows by re-using plastic water bottles, you know lots of peopel drink out of them, fill them up, put them back in the fridge, well anyways, it was pretty nasty seeing all the germs form after around the 2nd use. we used some type of kit that made the bacteria stand out. it was pretty cool... won 2nd place in our County (900,000 people)

so if you do re-use them, run them through the dishwasher, wait, um that waste water......


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 6, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Freon said:
> 
> 
> > I live my the words of W.C. Fields - "Don't drink water because fish make love in it"
> ...


That's ... beautiful. Just brings a tear to my eye.

As for water bottles, I drink Aquafina or Nestle's Purelife or whatever they call it. The water near my house is so bad that it takes only a few weeks for a new tub to develop rust stains. It's made my cats sick (we use a filtered jug for them), and it's just plain nasty tasting to boot. So we buy the 24-packs of 16 oz bottles and use those (since we're generally too busy to refill a half-gallon jug 3-4 times a day).


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 6, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> not totally related....but...
> my 11 year old son did a science fair project on bacteria that grows by re-using plastic water bottles, you know lots of peopel drink out of them, fill them up, put them back in the fridge, well anyways, it was pretty nasty seeing all the germs form after around the 2nd use. we used some type of kit that made the bacteria stand out. it was pretty cool... won 2nd place in our County (900,000 people)
> 
> so if you do re-use them, run them through the dishwasher, wait, um that waste water......


We pretty much never reuse ours.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2011)

The one I take to work I refill during the day. Bring a new one every day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 1, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Whatever you do, DO NOT leave a thermal exhaust port unprotected or some douchey guy in an X-wing will blow up your planet before it's done.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2011)

Personally, my thermal exhaust port is always protected.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 1, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Personally, my thermal exhaust port is always protected.


Wear a mouth guard, do you?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 2, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ngnrd said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Lord Vader was miffed at that, but the ECO to correct that was never received in the field.

+eleventy billion SW


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish someone would keep statistics on how many posts it takes on average for a group of nerdy engineers to hijack any serious thread and turn it into some kind of sex thread.....I'm guessing around 5.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2011)

What post number do you see in this thread?

intercourse


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 2, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Lord Vader was miffed at that, but the ECO to correct that was never received in the field.
> +eleventy billion SW


Nah, Lord Vader didn't know. It was the Architect's fault, as usual.

(I am Geekette, hear me roar)


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2011)

If we really wanted to live in harmony, we'd build a shire.

+453 LOTR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 3, 2011)

csb said:


> If we really wanted to live in harmony, we'd build a shire.
> +453 LOTR


That would be blown to oblivion by TIE fighters.

+1066 SW


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 3, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > If we really wanted to live in harmony, we'd build a shire.
> ...


Which, we all know, make noise in deep space when it's not possible. Therefore Tie Fighters cannot exist.

+1 Physics


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 3, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


No, the computers in the ships create the sound to help with situational awareness. Many ships also have adjusters for their inertial compensators, so the pilots can tell when they're pulling up - the best pilots (Jedi notwithstanding) tend to fly with it dialed down slightly so they can feel the turns better - Wedge Antilles believes that if Jek Porkins had flown with his compensator dialed down, he would have realized he wasn't pulling up.

+1 SW:EU


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 3, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> ... - Wedge Antilles believes that if Jek Porkins had flown with his compensator dialed down, he would have realized he wasn't pulling up.
> +1 SW:EU


Pulling out &gt;&gt; pulling up.

+1 thread derailment


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2011)

What the...what's with all the wordy arguments. That's not how this is played.

Luke kissed his sister.

And liked it.

+17,920 LOTR


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > If we really wanted to live in harmony, we'd build a shire.
> ...


lusone: lusone: lusone:



csb said:


> What the...what's with all the wordy arguments. That's not how this is played.
> Luke kissed his sister.
> 
> And liked it.
> ...


Minor details. Not being able to wield a light saber: -1000000000 LOTR


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 3, 2011)

csb said:


> What the...what's with all the wordy arguments. That's not how this is played.
> Luke kissed his sister.
> 
> And liked it.
> ...


Well... she *is* hot (in the movie).


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > What the...what's with all the wordy arguments. That's not how this is played.
> ...


+100 Deliverance


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2011)

csb said:


> If we really wanted to live in harmony, we'd build a shire.
> +453 LOTR


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2011)

^^^ LOL!!! :Locolaugh:


----------



## Fudgey (Aug 3, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


+1 LOTR GFY. Not convinced Frodo was always a guy to start with either.


----------



## D-Day (Aug 3, 2011)

He did seem to have a cozy relationship with Bilbo which of course rhymes with... ah, nevermind.

RAMMING SPEED!


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 30, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Solution? Don't drink bottled water.
> ...


I am sure you know that bottled water has fewer regulations to pass than city water.

Bottled water is regulated by the FDA, while tap water is regulated by the EPA. My point is not that bottled water is going to kill you. … But there's also no reason to believe it's better.

I for example one of Aquafina's sources is the Detroit River.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 30, 2011)

Kephart P.E. said:


> I am sure you know that bottled water has fewer regulations to pass than city water.
> Bottled water is regulated by the FDA, while tap water is regulated by the EPA. My point is not that bottled water is going to kill you. … But there's also no reason to believe it's better.
> 
> I for example one of Aquafina's sources is the Detroit River.


True. Of course, it depends on what your local water is like.

Mine tastes horrible. It leaves rust stains after a week or two, and if you fill a glass with water and let it evaporate, there is noticeable buildup of something at the bottom of it.

One of my cats has gotten sick from drinking it - UTI. It's reliable; he drinks the local water, he gets sick after 2-3 days. So we use a purifying filter for him, and drink bottled water for us.

In other words, it's not that we think the bottled water we drink (either Aquafina or Nestle, whichever is cheaper) is clean &amp; pure. We just think it's better than the local water.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 30, 2011)

Kephart P.E. said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


It was a choice between a Devil I knew and one I didn't. I KNOW the city water has been bad.



> I for example one of Aquafina's sources is the Detroit River.


It comes from the Congaree River here...passes through the Columbia water plant, then goes to the bottling plant.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 30, 2011)

Kephart P.E. said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...



Detroit River is not bad. Lake Huron drains into the Detroit River.

It's the river that goes through Detroit - the Rouge River - that could eat the skin off a carp.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 30, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > What the...what's with all the wordy arguments. That's not how this is played.
> ...


Plus the only bra she wore in any of them was the bikini top for Jabba the Hut...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2011)

> QUOTE (Kephart P.E. @ Aug 28 2011, 04:44 PM) Detroit River is not bad. Lake Huron drains into the Detroit River.
> 
> It's the river that goes through Detroit - the Rouge River - that could eat the skin off a carp.


----------



## csb (Aug 30, 2011)

I recently had a bottle of water that had "Source: Denver Public Water Supply" right on the label. I'm thinking it was a King Sooper's generic.

At least it's not the LA River:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 30, 2011)

For some reason, that pic strikes me as hilarious. I think it is the Easter basket.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 30, 2011)

The basket really makes the scenery festive, doesn't it?


----------



## klk (Aug 31, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> True. Of course, it depends on what your local water is like.
> Mine tastes horrible. It leaves rust stains after a week or two, and if you fill a glass with water and let it evaporate, there is noticeable buildup of something at the bottom of it.
> 
> One of my cats has gotten sick from drinking it - UTI. It's reliable; he drinks the local water, he gets sick after 2-3 days. So we use a purifying filter for him, and drink bottled water for us.
> ...


Karen - Just out of curiosity, who is your local water provider?


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 31, 2011)

klk said:


> Karen - Just out of curiosity, who is your local water provider?


The main lines are fine - I have a friend that lives close by. It's the lines closest to my house - my subdivision, a manufactured home park - that are bad. The park is resistant to doing anything about it unless we prove that it's dangerous/illegal.

Note: Yes, I know, manufactured home hahaha. On the other hand, 1600 s.f. for less than it costs to rent a 800 s.f. apt.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2011)

Save water, drink beer!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2011)

my husband has a tshirt that says that


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 31, 2011)

At my wife's latest appointment for mini-MS #2 on the way, there was a rather non-affluent-looking man with a female in the waiting room that had a "Yeah, I knocked her up!" t-shirt. Now that is class.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 31, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Save water, drink beer!


Can't. Allergic (well, ok, intolerant) to a chemical in fermented drinks. I've never had more than a sip or two of any drink without getting violently ill. Not sure why. Not sure I care why.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Save water, drink beer!
> ...


Lightweight &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 31, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> At my wife's latest appointment for mini-MS #2 on the way, there was a rather non-affluent-looking man with a female in the waiting room that had a "Yeah, I knocked her up!" t-shirt. Now that is class.


Someone once wanted to give me a shirt that said "No, they're not real, but my **** is." Fortunately, they'd left their wallet at home. I'd have had to kill them.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 31, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Karen S. P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


See, this is why you need the full quote.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 2, 2011)

We get bottled water by the case here at our jobsite. The ones wrapped in plastic. They're the crappy super thin bottles. Over the last few weeks I've probably sliced open about a dozen bottles now while cutting open the plastic wrap. And that's with my ultra high grade $5 hadji shop knife.


----------

